# Buffet Desserts



## newbiecook (Oct 17, 2004)

Hey there everyone, not sure if this is the right spot to put this but I'm looking for some new ideas for buffet desserts...I'm working at a confrence center, and thanks to my ever so busy chef (note the scarcasm) I'm supposed to come up with new ideas to put out instead of his usual cookies, tortes, squares, and ICe cream..
any help would be great and if you have any recipes to pass along that would be awsome too...

Thanks alot everyone in advance and I hope you can give me some new and exciting ideas...

I'm bored and need something new

Later


----------



## z~bestus (Dec 13, 2005)

NEWBIECOOK:
Good morning. You can consider, Ambrosia, Chocolate pudding, & Rice pudding.
I hope everything goes well for you.

~Z~BESTUS.:chef:


----------



## heavymetal chef (Jul 31, 2006)

What type of buffet....chaffing dishes, platters, plate up? If you respond soon I can give you some great ideas.


----------



## newbiecook (Oct 17, 2004)

Looking at desserts both plated, in Chafers ,what ever...would love some imput, jsut getting tired of the same old thing...


----------



## heavymetal chef (Jul 31, 2006)

Well, what is the same old so I don't give you the same ideas...one thing youcan do is think of a big dessert and put it on a smaller scale (i.e. pineapple up side down cake or a cake or something like tiramisu) or you can think of a dessert that goes together and switch a few things around (i.e. s'mores-you can make it with a crispy meringue maybe flavored, chocolate mousse on a graham cracker or a graham cracker tart or something on that line). Or if all else fails think of flavors that will blend together well and textures that contrast and maybe even temps. that can contrast (but those with contrasting temps. you would want to serve right away). Remember that if you have sauces or accompaniments with plated desserts they can make or break your dessert.


----------



## kaylinda (Jul 30, 2004)

Cobbler is a great buffet dessert. Can be put in small ramekins individually, or on the buffet as a hot dessert. Cream puffs for a plated dessert are nice. Good luck on your chore!


----------



## al_dente (Mar 9, 2005)

Yes, I agree with KAYLINDA

Fruit cobbler or crumble work well and they love it. Guess it reminds folks of home to some extent. A few years ago I stumbled on a good crumble (doh) topping out of pure last minute panic while my eyes darted back and forth from the hotel pan to my dry goods shelf...Graham crumbs, oatmeal, raw almond slivers, flour, brown sugar, granulated sugar, Raisins or dried currants...I tossed it all in by the handfull and moistened it down with a pound or so of melted butter just until it clumped up (past experience told me flour would help it clump, LOL) 

I covered my whacky fruit mixture with that stuff and baked it until the almonds browned (half hour or so) then let it cool. WARNING: too many blueberries will make it so purple that Barney would be proud of you!

Another goody is "Toss the fridge trifle". Take all that extra zabaglione, ganash, assorted coulis, custard...etc and layer it up with a bunch of fresh berries and sponge cake. Then float scoops of it onto plates with more zabaglione. When they beg you for the recipe, just say "Don't ask, cause it's never the same twice!"

Happy inventing

Al


----------

